# feeling "spaced out'



## bellyouch (May 20, 2002)

After about 9 mths of going to every specialist around,I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia this week.Physically I don't feel any better,but at least I know where all my problems are coming from. My question is I often feel like I'm "spaced out" or in a fog. It's sort of a disconnected feeling.Is this a common symptom? My other question is I have a constant deep burning pain in my right thigh.Sometimes it's in the front,sometimes in the back but always in the one thigh. I find it hurts more while sitting or periods of inactivity.I thought you were supposed to have pain on both not sides? Is this normal?Thanks


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

symptoms vary from person to person,but i think you`ll find fibro fog to be one VERY common symptom.the thigh pain sounds like when i sliped a disc in my back.i though there was something wrong with my hip,but it turned out to be refered pain from my siatic nerve in my back.but it could very well be fibro too.


----------



## bellyouch (May 20, 2002)

Thanks.I have a 11mth old baby who I mostly carry on my right hip.I guess maybe that could also be causing the thigh pain.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Bellyouch, and welcome to the forum







As Squrts said, the 'FibroFog' is very common. It's important to pace your mental activity as well as your physical activity. Also, if the brain fog (cognition, information processing, speech problems) suddenly deteriorates, you may need to eat something - some protein and carbohydrate, or something sugary if it's very bad. Take care,


----------



## bellyouch (May 20, 2002)

Thanks Susan. The best way to describe this feeling is I feel like I'm watching a movie of things going on around me and not really a part of it.I also feel like my eyes are very heavy.I have to say out of the symptoms(ibs c,tmj,dizziness,constant trobbing,burning in thigh,tingling and numbness in feet I could go on and on...)I find this one the most disturbing.I know that's probably a terrible discription,but it's the best way I can describe it.I was like this for 4mths.then it just dissapeared.Unfortunately,it came back about 2 weeks ago.I've had 2 mri's recently so at least I know there is nothing wrong in my brain.


----------

